# Wheels and Tires



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, another questions about tires and wheels. I was wanting to put the American Racing "Hopster's" on my 67 GTO. I would have to go with 15 inch.

I am concerned about the front tires as there is very little clearance between the bottom of the fender and the tire now with 14's. (I have to check to see what the tire size is on it right now)

I was also thinking about putting a little wider tire on the back. Nothing to radical.

Will 15's work?
What size tire should I go with that will fit without problems?
What is the offset for the front and back?
Should I go with bigger tires on the back?

Thanks in advance for the input, I think !!!!!

Jim:cool


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 15" Cragar's with BFG T/A's on 'em. Not sure what size across they are I'll have to check. They sit on my '67 LeGoat with no problem. They do sit close to the fender though. I'm putting spacers in the springs anyway though.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

P215 70R 15's up front on a 6-7" wheel with 3-31/2" backspace will work good. That is very close to the original bias size tire.

You can fit a much wider tire under the rear but the back spacing needs to be right. Look at Rukee's car. He has something like 295's under there on Cragars. Check with him on the backspace.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd go with a 225 60 15 up front & a 255 60 15 out back, a 7in rims with 3 1/2 to 4in backspace will work great for you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> You can fit a much wider tire under the rear but the back spacing needs to be right. Look at Rukee's car. He has something like 295's under there on Cragars. Check with him on the backspace.


Yes I do, 295/50/15`s, but `65 has a different rear end and body style too, so not sure if they will fit on a `67.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee...what's the offset...what's the rim width (assume 10")...and do you know if it is the same for 64s?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's raining right now so I can't get the GTO out of the shed for a few days to messure the offset, but when it clears up I will. And I would expect `64 would be the same.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I measured the P215 70R 15's I have on 15X7 Rally II's yesterday. The wheel has a 4 1/2" backspace and with the sidewall bulge it's a full 5".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it'll clear on a '65, it'll clear on a '67!!! It's all in the backspacing, not the additional inch of wheel diameter. Good luck.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the good input guys. I appreciate everyone taking the time to help.

Jim


----------

